# Selecting a CNC router



## Greengecko (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi folks, first post here. We have a home wood-crafting business and are looking to buy a small CNC router, 24" x 36". Anyone have recommendations for the best brand/model? We're currently contemplating the Grizzly G0894 for about $5,600 (that's about the price range we're looking at). Someone also recommended the ShopSabre 23, but that's a couple grand more, though still a possibility. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm new here too and these folks are the best at helping you. I'm basically doing the same thing you are except looking for a little higher end machine.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard guys....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

It would help to know what kind of projects you plan to make with the CNC. It will make a big difference in the suggestions made. Pictures of projects that you make that you want to use the CNC for would be nice to see and help also.

A few questions would be:

1. What kind of power do you have available for the machine, spindle, dust collection, and any other accessories you add later? 110v, 220v, enough outlets, grounding 

2. What is the largest size project that you make all the time? Not something that you make every now and then.

3. What type of project will be made most of the time? examples: signs, jewelry, furniture, boxes, inlays 

4. Will you want to add accessories to the CNC later? Examples: rotary axis, laser, homing switches, limit switches


----------



## Greengecko (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks, Mike, here's some info that should help clarify a bit....as I mentioned above, the size we're looking for is 24" x 36". We're just working out of our garage, so just standard electrical outlets. I've set up power strips around the garage plugging them into the extra outlets for the garage openers. We have a couple of large shop vacuums, one of them just using plain with a filter bag and the other with a dust collector bucket. We currently make small handcrafted items such as human and animal figures, educational toys, stacking blocks (tumi ishi) and decorative items. But we're growing weary of all the hand-shaping and sanding this kind of work requires, and we need to expand beyond what we can produce with our hands, so we're looking to acquire the CNC router and expand or completely change the kinds of things we make.

Another machine that I found that really interests me is the ShopSabre 23. It's a little more than the Grizzly but it has more features, a little more power and apparently more expandability with the extended gantry. I'm a newbie on the forum so it won't let me post links, but the site is easy to find. Any suggestions and ideas are welcome.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Add your location to your profile, as well.

You're going to want dedicated power for the CNC, on its own breaker for 240v and 120v (if the one you get has separate power). Got any photos of your shop (garage) setup? We do like photos! :grin:

David


----------



## garymkrieg (May 26, 2018)

The Millright Mega V is 35"x 35" and about half the price of the ones your looking at. It is a very capable and rigid machine. You should take a look and maybe save some money.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> The Millright Mega V is 35"x 35" and about half the price of the ones your looking at. It is a very capable and rigid machine.


Nowhere near as rigid or capable as the Shop Sabre.

As much as people like their low cost machines, you get what you pay for, and these machines are very lightweight hobby machines. Not what you want.

You might also want to look at a Camaster Stinger. They are more popular than Shop Sabre with the high end hobby/low end commercial machines.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The Grizzly G0894 and the ShopSabre 23 both will require a dedicated 220v circuit so if you want to go that route you will need to have the electrical updated in your shop. 

Also, you say you are using power strips around the garage plugging them into the extra outlets for the garage openers and those might not work very well for a CNC running off 120v, it might just cause a lot of problems. Again, you need to make sure the power you supply is adequate for the nit you decide to buy.

You will still have some cleanup after cutting and how much cleanup you have will depend on several things, the material you use, the effectiveness of your choice of hold-down methods, the tightness of the CNC, the quality and sharpness of the tooling, and using the proper speeds, feeds, and toolpath strategies for that tooling.

By the description of the projects you make, it looks like you might need a rotary axis, that really depends on how detailed the figures are. If they are just flat silhouettes then the 3 Axis will be fine but if they are 360° figures then you might need to have a rotary 4th axis to make them.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Greengecko (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I've decided on the ShopSabre 23. After talking to one of their reps and discussing the differences with the Grizzly, it's no competition. Of course, like someone mentioned, you get what you pay for -- the ShopSabre 23 costs quite a lot more. But in addition to the added features and build quality, what I like best is that it's made in the US and can get reliable service and parts (the Grizzly is made in China), and they have on-site training sessions and unlimited phone support. Grizzly doesn't offer anything close.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Greengecko said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. I've decided on the ShopSabre 23. After talking to one of their reps and discussing the differences with the Grizzly, it's no competition. Of course, like someone mentioned, you get what you pay for -- the ShopSabre 23 costs quite a lot more. But in addition to the added features and build quality, what I like best is that it's made in the US and can get reliable service and parts (the Grizzly is made in China), and they have on-site training sessions and unlimited phone support. Grizzly doesn't offer anything close.


I've narrowed my CNC selection down to the same two machines...the Grizzly G0894 and the ShopSabre 23. I'm close to being ready to pull the trigger on the ShopSabre 23. 

I realize this is an old post and that Greengecko doesn't appear to have posted in the last 4 months so it's unlikely that I'll get a response. If you are still active can you let me know how your purchase of the ShopSabre 23 went and if you like the machine?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Bernie! I don't think Grizzly makes their machine, it's a rebranded import. ShopSabre is probably the better choice.

David


----------



## Greengecko (Aug 13, 2020)

Bernie_72 said:


> I've narrowed my CNC selection down to the same two machines...the Grizzly G0894 and the ShopSabre 23. I'm close to being ready to pull the trigger on the ShopSabre 23.
> 
> I realize this is an old post and that Greengecko doesn't appear to have posted in the last 4 months so it's unlikely that I'll get a response. If you are still active can you let me know how your purchase of the ShopSabre 23 went and if you like the machine?


I concur with David! I did get the ShopSabre 23 a couple of months ago and it is a true precision machine and workhorse. The staff at ShopSabre have been a pleasure to deal with and they really stand by their product. I was also considering a Grizzly, but their interface is nowhere near as good and getting tech support and parts from China is probably difficult at best, especially these days. ShopSabre is all U.S.-made so that offers a lot more confidence from a business standpoint and I much prefer to support something from here anyway. I wholeheartedly recommend ShopSabre.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for the response David...it's nice to see a familiar face over here! 

I don't think Grizzly makes any of their tools. It's my understanding that Harvey makes the majority of their equipment (as well as the equipment of several other manufactures like Powermatic, Jet, Rikon & others). I'm pretty set on the ShopSabre, just looking for some confirmation from someone that is already using one.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Greengecko said:


> I concur with David! I did get the ShopSabre 23 a couple of months ago and it is a true precision machine and workhorse. The staff at ShopSabre have been a pleasure to deal with and they really stand by their product. I was also considering a Grizzly, but their interface is nowhere near as good and getting tech support and parts from China is probably difficult at best, especially these days. ShopSabre is all U.S.-made so that offers a lot more confidence from a business standpoint and I much prefer to support something from here anyway. I wholeheartedly recommend ShopSabre.


Thanks for the response! I'm glad you're happy with your purchase. I'm finalizing the options/quote on the ShopSabre and hope to have it ordered by the end of next week.


----------



## Greengecko (Aug 13, 2020)

Bernie_72 said:


> Thanks for the response! I'm glad you're happy with your purchase. I'm finalizing the options/quote on the ShopSabre and hope to have it ordered by the end of next week.


I think you'll be very happy with their machine. If you haven't dealt with anyone there, ask for Jesse Barker, he'll spend all the time you need explaining what you'd be getting (and why they're better than the Grizzly!).


----------



## Bernie_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Greengecko said:


> I think you'll be very happy with their machine. If you haven't dealt with anyone there, ask for Jesse Barker, he'll spend all the time you need explaining what you'd be getting (and why they're better than the Grizzly!).


I've been working with Travis for a while now looking at the 23 as well as a couple of their bigger models. He's been great so far and very responsive. If I end up purchasing from them I'll head to their shop in Minnesota for their on-site training.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Greengecko


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Something that isn't often considered when buying expensive tools is their resale value. You'll have no problem with getting back a much larger percent of your initial cost with the ShopSabre 23 than you would with a Grizzly. Grizzly is Harbor Freight with lipstick.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I went to YouTube and the Shopsabre looks like a nice machine.


----------

